# Question regarding cutting the label directly from the shirt.



## C3Online (Oct 17, 2007)

Anyone have any pointers on how to remove a t-shirt label from the actual shirt, I am currently cutting the label and trying to thread the leftovers the best I can, I am not great at sewing, so removing the label and stitching it back down is not my thing, just wondering if anyone has any pointers or anything, let me know, thank you!


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Get a seam ripper from a fabric store or sewing shop (about 2 bucks) pull the label away from shirt and rip label not the stitches, its slow but clean.
Good luck, John


----------



## verbalking78 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey,

I use to do that too but it took too much time now I sew my own label over with the thread matching the design main color and daaaammn it look good

hope it can help


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

C3Online said:


> Anyone have any pointers on how to remove a t-shirt label from the actual shirt, I am currently cutting the label and trying to thread the leftovers the best I can, I am not great at sewing, so removing the label and stitching it back down is not my thing, just wondering if anyone has any pointers or anything, let me know, thank you!


You may need to rip the seams and completely remove the original label, then re-sew the seams.

Having a professional provide this service may help as well.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I am with John. You use the seam ripper correction and it's one swipe, with no label left showing unless you look very closely. 

Anyone have any design by humans shirts? That's how they do it.


----------

